# Superfood smoothie



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Check out this innovative smoothie blend by my friend: it has frozen blueberries, raw coconut butter, maca powder, cacao nibs, almond butter, milk...optional thorne mediclear plus for more protein..I am going to get all the ingredients to make it at home!

The maca is good for your adrenals, it helps lower your cortisol response during times of stress~

cacao is what is found in chocolate, it is high in antioxidants and fiber!

Cheers to good health!


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

This is the supplementstuff i promote! this is really unconquerable









Just add reishi mushroom and shilajit mineral pitch and mucuna pruriens and your good to go


----------

